# ctr/ld/endurance riders



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure what the id or ctr means,
A 15 mile ride is pretty much a normal trail ride for me. Most of the trip rides I go on are about 20 miles with a lunch break.
For those you want normal tack in trailer, and a bit of hay, and water for the horse.
My saddle load, some vet wrap and bandages in one side, maybe a granola or box of raisins in the other. Camera, water, maybe a few watermelon shooters, or some scuppernog in a leather bota on the horn. Im not in any hurry though. There would be a big difference between a relaxing day trail ride, and a 15 mile race. I'd like to do one of those 100 milers, but would do it it a slow gait. Would probably come in last.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Not sure what the id or ctr means,
> A 15 mile ride is pretty much a normal trail ride for me. Most of the trip rides I go on are about 20 miles with a lunch break.
> For those you want normal tack in trailer, and a bit of hay, and water for the horse.
> My saddle load, some vet wrap and bandages in one side, maybe a granola or box of raisins in the other. Camera, water, maybe a few watermelon shooters, or some scuppernog in a leather bota on the horn. Im not in any hurry though. There would be a big difference between a relaxing day trail ride, and a 15 mile race. I'd like to do one of those 100 milers, but would do it it a slow gait. Would probably come in last.


haha that is what we are trying to prepare for for next year. we are starting slow with only 15 miles and hopefully by next summer can do 30-50 miles. this is our first race atmosphere so i am alittle nervous. we haven't hit the trails for a while so this will be a very slow race for us  walk and trot maybe canter if he is up for it. 
for what you mentioned i should just treat it as a normal 2 hour trail ride then??? and bring that gear with me as what you mentioned is usually with me. 
thanks


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend and I are conditioning our horses for a Limited Distance ride of 25 miles in February. I know both our horses could complete this right now with no problem...we are also conditioning our backsides!!

As for the trailer, that depends on how far away the ride is from your home base. We are hauling 95 miles to our ride. We are spending the night so we have to have everything for ourselves and the horses for a 2 day trip...feed, hay, electrolytes, water, tack, snacks, emergency care for the horses, chairs, awning, etc. 

As far as what we will carry on the ride - snacks for us and the horses (Biscuit loves a treat!) water, Burt's Bees lip balm, camera, vet wrap, something to repair tack with, a little knife, hoof pick, hoof boots, helmet, heart monitor and I am sure something else!!

Can't wait to hear about your adventure! Be sure to pack confidence and have fun!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I never thought a 25 mile ride is that big of a deal for a horse, might be for your butt, but a moderately in shape horse shouldnt have an issue. Give it a couple water breaks. I usually stop for lunch and let him graze for a bit halfway. I guess all things are relative. I have never rode in an arena, so my first introduction to horse riding was the 10-12 mile trail rides at some of the parks in my area. Something my horse gets just about every weekend.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

QOS said:


> A friend and I are conditioning our horses for a Limited Distance ride of 25 miles in February. I know both our horses could complete this right now with no problem...we are also conditioning our backsides!!
> 
> As for the trailer, that depends on how far away the ride is from your home base. We are hauling 95 miles to our ride. We are spending the night so we have to have everything for ourselves and the horses for a 2 day trip...feed, hay, electrolytes, water, tack, snacks, emergency care for the horses, chairs, awning, etc.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I never thought a 25 mile ride is that big of a deal for a horse, might be for your butt, but a moderately in shape horse shouldnt have an issue. Give it a couple water breaks. I usually stop for lunch and let him graze for a bit halfway. I guess all things are relative. I have never rode in an arena, so my first introduction to horse riding was the 10-12 mile trail rides at some of the parks in my area. Something my horse gets just about every weekend.


we have been riding for 30 minutes to an hour to hour and a half since my schedule is all messed up but he is in decent shape and not over weight nor underweight. i know he will be fine with the 15 mile but on average how many miles do you pack on when you do a 2 hour ride??? i never kept track before


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been riding quiet a bit this summer - tried to ride at least twice a week riding a little more than 8 miles each time so about 17 miles. If we went camping it was a little more than that. We do alot of walking / fast walking / jogging and then some trotting and some cantering. We are pushing that up to 3 times or more in a week. We both just got heart monitors to see where how fast they pulse down. LOL we are having a blast just getting going!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

QOS said:


> I have been riding quiet a bit this summer - tried to ride at least twice a week riding a little more than 8 miles each time so about 17 miles. If we went camping it was a little more than that. We do alot of walking / fast walking / jogging and then some trotting and some cantering. We are pushing that up to 3 times or more in a week. We both just got heart monitors to see where how fast they pulse down. LOL we are having a blast just getting going!


where did you get the monitors??? and advice with brands and such???


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never really paid much attention to how far or how fast or how long. And have only the organizers word for the actual distance so I cant really say. Last ride I went on I rode out about 930 stopped for lunch, a few pee breaks, and walked over a rough spot or two, rode in to camp well before dinner at 6, Supposedly trail was 18 miles honestly I have no idea of time though. I have to clock watch at work, not interested in doing it on my off time. Spending a couple hours a day at a steady walk/ gait a couple times a week should have horse in good enough shape to do a 25 mile a day ride without issues, especially if you get off an do a few breaks during the day.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a Garmin for Christmas last year so we could map the trails up at Ebenezer park in Jasper, TX They used to run endurance rides there and there is a myriad of trails going all over. I got a kick out of seeing how far we went and speeds, etc. and looking at the trail on topographical maps and Google Earth. I currently have 348 miles for 2011 on The Biscuit. I ordered a V-Max heart monitor. V-MAX Product 5

I will use it for the first time either Saturday or Sunday. Hubby hauled the horses to Ebenezer this morning. I have to finish this giant wedding cake and deliver it tomorrow at noon and then I am hitting the road to check it out!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't fret too much for a 15 mile ride.

Just bring some snacks and a water bottle for you and your horse. If they give you a halfway vet check or something (I don't think they will for such a short distance then pack a bag for the checks and maybe have a friend there or something.

I have no shod the horse I ride, nor does he have boots, but his feet are rock hard. If your horse is too tender, ask about the terrain. If you're crossing high rides and deep rock valleys, get some shoes. If not, then just go play.

Also, bring a camera! I was riding and snappin' pictures all over the place.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Don't fret too much for a 15 mile ride.
> 
> Just bring some snacks and a water bottle for you and your horse. If they give you a halfway vet check or something (I don't think they will for such a short distance then pack a bag for the checks and maybe have a friend there or something.
> 
> ...


 
hahaha i love your style... i already have a camera a new memory card lol i am so excited. i am just really nervous. i have never competed in anything and i don't think my horse has ever been to a sleep over camp for an event lol lots of learning with this event.  its in 2 weeks so i am just cleaning all our gear and making sure we have all the necessary stuff 
yayay i am such a happy person right now  
thank you everyone


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sure you'll have fun! What I would reccomend if bring a saddle bag, put horse stuff in one side, your stuff in the other! I generally put a gatorade in either side (Electrolytes for both of us, there was water stops along the way) some crackers of cookies in my side and them some horse treats and whatever your horse normally likes (i put licorice and those Quaker Oats crackers in mine  )


----------

